# Clean up Redgard



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Peel it off.


----------



## fallgrenz (May 31, 2011)

OM Goodness....Why do we make things so difficult for ourselves. I never thought about peeling it off.

Thank you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Holidays !


----------

